# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1C Server 8.2 x64  8.2.14.5хх перебрал все эмуляторы и патчи, ничего не помогает

## lsd_777

1C Server 8.2 x64  8.2.14.5хх перебрал все эмуляторы и патчи, ничего не помогает! Все "клиенты" орут "На компьютере сервера не установлена лицензия на использование сервера 1С Предприятия"!!!! Ставил эмуль, драйвера в тестовом режиме без обязательной подписи!!!! Хотелось бы выслушать предложения! Уверен эта тема многим интересна!!!
Надеюсь мысль ясна)

----------

SerebanSK (12.03.2012)

----------


## avm3110

> 1C Server 8.2 x64  8.2.14.5хх перебрал все эмуляторы и патчи, ничего не помогает, все равно нет лицензии на на компьютере где установлен сервер!!!! Хотелось бы выслушать предложения! Уверен эта тема многим интересна!!!


Постановка вопроса не корректна :mad:

Абсолютно не понятно какой лицензии не зватает (серверной или клиентской) и не понятно пробовали ли эмули в тестовом режиме x64 или пытались работать в нормальном...

----------


## lsd_777

> Постановка вопроса не корректна :mad:
> 
> Абсолютно не понятно какой лицензии не зватает (серверной или клиентской) и не понятно пробовали ли эмули в тестовом режиме x64 или пытались работать в нормальном...


Исправил!

----------


## avm3110

> Исправил!


в такой постановке всё равно не понятно что конкретно ставил... если пытался эмуляторами клиентских лицензий заменить серверную - то результат не удивителен

----------

vad99 (14.07.2014)

----------


## lsd_777

> в такой постановке всё равно не понятно что конкретно ставил... если пытался эмуляторами клиентских лицензий заменить серверную - то результат не удивителен


Делал всё вот по этой инструкции:

Установка 1C на х64 WINDOWS  для использования через терминальный доступ (основа все тотже мануал по vusb к 13-ому релизу от Poiuyt)
Установку выполнять под локальным администратором!

1) Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP. Перезагрузка
2) Установка 1С без драйвера HASP
3) Установка драйвера HASP версии с поддержкой х64, например 5.18
   (Взять можно ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip)
4) Прописать ключ реестра 
   HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Setup
   Параметр DWORD с именем DisableDecoratedModelsRequirement и значением 1. Перезагрузка
5) Вносим дампы (ветка реестра с  дампами изменилась!!)
6) Устанавливаем драйвера
       Control Panel -> Add Hardware
	Yes, I have already connected the hardware ->
	Add a new hardware device ->
	Install the hardware that I manually select from a list ->
	Show all Devices ->
	Have disk ->
	Browse -> путь до каталога, с файлами vusbbus.inf, vusbbus.cat, vusbbus.sys

    Отвечаем Yes когда винда спрашивает о продолжении установки неподписанных драйверов.
7) Device Manager -> System devices должно появиться в Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator.  Перезагрузка
8) Установка HASP HL driver. Взять можно ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...er_cmdline.zip
   Распаковываем и запускаем lmsetup.exe с параметром -i
   Проверяем в Device Manager -> USB controllers наличие устройств Aladdin HASP Key и Aladdin USB Key. 
   Если нет таких, перезагрузка и заново пункт 7)
9) Установка HASP LM driver. Взять можно
ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...P_LM_setup.zip

----------

dsn376 (20.12.2013), kazanceff (14.10.2011), maryakuba (24.03.2017), mpak (21.12.2011)

----------


## avm3110

ну-у-у... продолжаем... какие проблемы при этом.. что теперь видно в Device Manager  - насколько щА коректно стали дрова... Загружал ли Alladin monitor - что он рассказывает..

ЗЫ.. ну почему всё нужно вытягивать клещами :rtfm:

----------


## lsd_777

> ну-у-у... продолжаем... какие проблемы при этом.. что теперь видно в Device Manager  - насколько щА коректно стали дрова... Загружал ли Alladin monitor - что он рассказывает..
> 
> ЗЫ.. ну почему всё нужно вытягивать клещами :rtfm:


Alladin HASP key
Alladin USB key
Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator

Всё стоит на месте, в диспетчере без ошибок!!!

Про алладин монитор не слышал, где брать и что он должен рассказатьИ?

----------


## avm3110

> Про алладин монитор не слышал, где брать и что он должен рассказатьИ?


а пробовал поискать по инету ну например так: http://search.qip.ru/?query=alladin+monitor

----------


## lsd_777

> а пробовал поискать по инету ну например так: http://search.qip.ru/?query=alladin+monitor


Скачал, установил
В графе HASP lic manager только adobe.activation.com

и больше ничего!
Clipboard01.jpg

----------


## lsd_777

> а пробовал поискать по инету ну например так: http://search.qip.ru/?query=alladin+monitor


Скачал, установил
В графе HASP lic manager только adobe.activation.com

и больше ничего!

Clipboard01.jpg

----------


## avm3110

Ну-у-у.. а тут? 

ftp://ftp.aladdin.com/pub/hasp/hl/wi...itor_Setup.zip

Полный перечень софта:

http://www3.safenet-inc.com/support/hasp/enduser.aspx

----------


## lsd_777

Похоже у всех всё работает и никто не хочет секретом делиться!!!!!

----------


## avm3110

> Похоже у всех всё работает и никто не хочет секретом делиться!!!!!


1. Ты прав - работает (ставил именно по тому алгоритму, что ты приводил).
2. Иногда необъяснимо слетает, после чего обратно поднять получается только "с танцами с бубнами" - т.е. чёткого алгоритма "как чинить" к сожалению нет.

Короче.. информации мало чтобы мы можно было бы чЁ конкретное сказать:confused:

----------


## lsd_777

> 1. Ты прав - работает (ставил именно по тому алгоритму, что ты приводил).
> 2. Иногда необъяснимо слетает, после чего обратно поднять получается только "с танцами с бубнами" - т.е. чёткого алгоритма "как чинить" к сожалению нет.
> 
> Короче.. информации мало чтобы мы можно было бы чЁ конкретное сказать:confused:


Ну что сказать?!?! Будем экспериментировать, пробовать, устраивать танцы с бубном! О результатах обязательно отпишусь!

----------


## lsd_777

Всё заработало!!!!
Действие №1:
вот полный комплект с multikey x64 + dseo+removewatermarkx64+инструкция: тут

Действие №2:
Качаем - тут

все делаем по порядку, инструкции внутри!!!! 
У меня заработало на 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.537 Сервер (x86-64) для Windows от (тестовая) 03.10.2011

----------

antiorfograf (03.06.2012), Anvar83 (30.01.2012), kefirlove (19.06.2012), Megabyte1977 (22.05.2016), Minsk1s (23.12.2014), stalker52rus (03.11.2011)

----------


## zazabot

Пароль для второго архива и где reg файл из первого?

----------


## lsd_777

> Пароль для второго архива и где reg файл из первого?


pass:  ru-board

*.reg  лежат в папке dumps второго архива

----------


## zazabot

Спасибо, сейчас попробую, а то уже тоже за*бался!

---------- Post added at 21:43 ---------- Previous post was at 21:17 ----------

Дружище, спасибо! 8.2.14.528 - полет нормальный!

----------


## lsd_777

> Спасибо, сейчас попробую, а то уже тоже за*бался!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:43 ---------- Previous post was at 21:17 ----------
> 
> Дружище, спасибо! 8.2.14.528 - полет нормальный!


Всегда пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## iack

У меня п.7 не проходит никак.."все файлики скопировать в папку" не спасло, пишет "no devices removed devcon failed". 
А что значит "добавить в переменную окружения PATH путь к файлу devcon.exe"?:blush:

----------


## nick_E

Может патч ктонибудь придумал? А то палева ставить вес эти эмуляторы, проше пропатчит файл и радоватсья жизни! :)

----------


## Yael

Та же проблема На WinServer 2008 x62 не пашет

----------


## lsd_777

> У меня п.7 не проходит никак.."все файлики скопировать в папку" не спасло, пишет "no devices removed devcon failed". 
> А что значит "добавить в переменную окружения PATH путь к файлу devcon.exe"?:blush:


У меня из любой папки устанавливается! К сожалению инструкции не я писал. Делал всё по ним, на 2х серваках у меня с первого раза всё заработало!! читайте внимательней и делайте по порядку все!

----------


## Yael

Я прочла что на 2008 R2 SP1 все эти подписывальщики работают только в тестовом режими винды. Переводить в тестовый режим не хочется. видимо поэтому у меня и не работает

----------


## lsd_777

> Я прочла что на 2008 R2 SP1 все эти подписывальщики работают только в тестовом режими винды. Переводить в тестовый режим не хочется. видимо поэтому у меня и не работает


Именно по этому и не работает! А тестовый режим ничем от обычного не отличается! Так что, не надо бояться!

----------


## wanlim

Панель Управления - Система
для NT 6.x (Vista,7,2008,2008R2) нажать "дополнительные параметры системы"
Откроется окно Свойства Системы
Вкладка "Дополнительно"
Кнопка "Переменные среды"
Находим переменную "Path", выделяем и нажимаем "Изменить", дописываем в конец списка, через точку с запятой Путь на папку, где лежит Ваш файл.

----------


## grafgeest

Тоже долго искал, самое простое решение:
http://letitbit.net/download/72062.7...patch.zip.html
upatch патчит файлик, 1с работает на любой платформе, вплоть до linuxa под вайном.

----------

alexm6 (05.11.2011), bestship (16.01.2012)

----------


## Yael

[QUOTE=grafgeest;190537]Тоже долго искал, самое простое решение[QUOTE]

то то сервер у меня им не получилось запатчить. Клиент работает, а сервер нет. При подключении к серверу клиент говорит, что у сервера не найдена лицензия

----------


## faqtor

> Всё заработало!!!!


Подтверждаю: Server 2008R2 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.540 Сервер (x86-64) запустилась

----------


## grafgeest

Проверял на нескольких реальных серверах. Поднимал под sql express и postgres. Патчил только клиент и все работает на ура!
Там же клиент требует ключ лицензий, сервер и так устанавливается и работает.

----------


## Yael

попрбую еще раз. не пойму почему у меня не получается, уже раз 30 пробовала. пишет "не найдена лицензия сервера"

----------


## lsd_777

> попрбую еще раз. не пойму почему у меня не получается, уже раз 30 пробовала. пишет "не найдена лицензия сервера"


Винду запускай без подписи  драйверов! Скорей всего в этом у тебя загвоздка! Подробнее: перед стартом винды жмешь ф8, выбираешь пункт запуска без подписи драйверов(как то так) и  эмуль робит без нареканий. На 5 машинах работает на ура!

----------


## Yael

без подписи, и драйвер стоит, его видно в устройствах. нормально работает. Сейчас еще раз попробую

---------- Post added at 16:50 ---------- Previous post was at 16:49 ----------

Скиньте еще раз, пожалуйста, последовательность действий. Для таких тупых как я. Перечитаю внимательно

----------


## Yael

поставила под утро. помогло удаление пакетов  драйверов при помощи мелкософтовской pnputils. после этого все по инструкции. Пакеты видимо от предыдущих установок остались и ставились в какой то момент.
всем спасибо за сопереживание :)

----------


## Yael

Кому нибудь удалось под 2008 Р2 заставить работыть вебдоступ? Пишут лицензия не найдена...

----------


## acolic

На 2008 получилось поставить только под х86, и то запускается только 1 конфа а потом прости ключ защиты, и обмен данными по этому не работает:(

----------


## acolic

*Yael*,



> удаление пакетов драйверов при помощи мелкософтовской pnputils


ткни пальцем пожалйста

----------


## Serega456

> Всё заработало!!!!
> Действие №1:
> вот полный комплект с multikey x64 + dseo+removewatermarkx64+инструкция: тут
> 
> Действие №2:
> Качаем - тут
> 
> все делаем по порядку, инструкции внутри!!!! 
> У меня заработало на 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.537 Сервер (x86-64) для Windows от (тестовая) 03.10.2011


Добрый день.
А можно перезалить файл для действия №2, а то при попытке скачать выдает ошибку. Заранее спасибо

----------


## lsd_777

> Добрый день.
> А можно перезалить файл для действия №2, а то при попытке скачать выдает ошибку. Заранее спасибо


Скачивается без проблем! только что пробовал!! Перезалил бы, но файлообменниками не пользуюсь!!!

----------


## bess1974

Для не SQL в терминальном режиме будет работать?

----------


## bess1974

> Подтверждаю: Server 2008R2 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.540 Сервер (x86-64) запустилась


Как установился HASP LM драйвер, у меня не находит ( Винда Server 2008R2 x64 ) ?

----------


## Evgen178

Для Win7 *x64* *домашняя расширенная* какое есть решение?

----------


## bess1974

есть эмуляоры

----------


## evgen.minsk

думал, что нашел 100% способ, но после некоторых опытов вернулся пока к тестовому режиму

----------


## meloman0

Есть удобная программа, которая автоматизирует процесс отключения проверки подписи драйверов - ReadyDriver Plus:
http://www.citadelindustries.net/rdp.php

---------- Post added at 18:00 ---------- Previous post was at 17:48 ----------

Вышла новая версия платформы 8.2.15.289. В ней много изменений, связанных с лицензиями. Кто-нибудь проверял работу эмулятора на ней?:confused:

----------


## galeena

http://shareflare.net/download/79282...patch.rar.html

----------

mafanaseva (22.05.2012)

----------


## meloman0

Ваш патч содержит Троян. Есть безопасный скрипт, кот. делает то же самое:
http://ifolder.ru/27978892
:yes:

----------


## galeena

эммулятор
http://shareflare.net/download/96256...%BC%D1%83.html

патч
http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html

ссылки работают только с премиум кодом.. номер премиум кода smbbdhgk7b

----------

mafanaseva (22.05.2012)

----------


## bestship

Спасибо!
8.2.14 работает

----------


## ZAviator

> эммулятор
> http://shareflare.net/download/96256...%BC%D1%83.html
> 
> патч
> http://shareflare.net/download/78123...patch.rar.html
> 
> ссылки работают только с премиум кодом.. номер премиум кода smbbdhgk7b


премиум код не работает. Пожно перезалить? Спасибо.

----------


## Adamante123

очень надо((((

----------


## temrmal

> Всё заработало!!!!
> Действие №1:
> вот полный комплект с multikey x64 + dseo+removewatermarkx64+инструкция: тут
> 
> Действие №2:
> Качаем - тут
> 
> все делаем по порядку, инструкции внутри!!!! 
> У меня заработало на 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.537 Сервер (x86-64) для Windows от (тестовая) 03.10.2011


1. Где найти второе действие? 
2. У меня win 2008 r2, ставлю sql server, 1с сервер. ставлю мульти кей ваш, в диспетчере устройств у меня и мультикей, и вопросиков на нем нет, потом по логике (т.к. 2-ого действия нет) запускаю где то скачанный .reg файл для сервера х64. И ни фига. В файловом режиме все ок, а вот сервер не пускает. Помогите плиз, очень надо.

----------


## bvn_kam

оперативное решение всей проблемы http://depositfiles.com/files/gkzuw2i62 качаем и ставим спасибо, инструкция внтутри!

----------

aaa1701 (25.04.2013), AdamKompAS (11.10.2012), dedywka (13.10.2013), denwer7 (26.09.2013), Greendalf (11.12.2012), LOKS (29.01.2013), sayjeka (04.09.2013), under44 (22.10.2013), Пиранья (17.10.2012)

----------


## temrmal

файловый режим патч проходит, а вот когда патчу файл с дистрибутива 1с сервер х64, то дает ошибку - недостаточно ресурсов (не помню точно по английски что то)

----------


## bvn_kam

ок поправлю кряк сейчас, по новой залью

----------


## poison361

> оперативное решение всей проблемы http://depositfiles.com/files/gkzuw2i62 качаем и ставим спасибо, инструкция внтутри!


Это для клиента решение. К серверу не подходит. Так что же все же было в таинственном шаге 2?

----------


## Aleksrip

> оперативное решение всей проблемы http://depositfiles.com/files/gkzuw2i62 качаем и ставим спасибо, инструкция внтутри!


 не работает. дайте плиз рабочий патчер 1C Server 8.2 x64

----------


## lsd_777

Полный набор действие 1 и 2!!! У меня до сих пор работает!!! Успевайте скачать, лежит 30 дней!

----------

Ad66 (09.08.2012), bromas (23.07.2014), dash (02.02.2016), Dawnds8 (23.04.2012), dnlo (09.05.2012), houpl (15.05.2012), hypercomp (07.12.2015), Leshii2009 (14.05.2012), Minsk1s (23.12.2014), miwka77 (12.05.2012), norvt2 (28.02.2013), serw4 (16.04.2012), surcan (11.12.2014), tds2000 (27.02.2014), tea8516 (19.04.2012), volka1 (17.12.2013), Xot (18.04.2012), Zordek (22.06.2012), __CrAsH__ (06.09.2013)

----------


## Aleksrip

*lsd_777*, спасибо дружище

----------


## miwka77

Я долго бился и победил таки. Спасибо всем, особенно тов.LSD_777

Может кому-то поможет:
Не мог никак установить эмулятор на связке VMWare ESXi 5.0 + Windows Server 2003 x64 + 1С 8.2.15.310_x64. Не вставал Aladdin Usb Key с кодом .39 (Не возможен запуск, бла-бла-бла). Победил тем, что добавил к виртуалке USB контроллер (по-умолчанию он не ставится).

----------


## borus

а как выполнить: 
1. пункт "Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP"? в установленных программах я произвел поиск по слову hasp и удалил все что нашел(одну программу). Этого достаточно? Как найти все менеджеры лицензий?
2. Вносим дампы (ветка реестра с дампами изменилась!!)?

У меня 1с 8.2.12.75. Подойдёт описанная lsd_777 процедура?

----------


## lsd_777

> а как выполнить: 
> 1. пункт "Удаляем старые менеджер лицензий и драйвер HASP"? в установленных программах я произвел поиск по слову hasp и удалил все что нашел(одну программу). Этого достаточно? Как найти все менеджеры лицензий?
> 2. Вносим дампы (ветка реестра с дампами изменилась!!)?
> 
> У меня 1с 8.2.12.75. Подойдёт описанная lsd_777 процедура?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post233537

----------

k05 (22.09.2013), SocraDT (27.05.2013), vectorov (01.04.2013)

----------


## Greendalf

> оперативное решение всей проблемы http://depositfiles.com/files/gkzuw2i62 качаем и ставим спасибо, инструкция внтутри!


сработало в связке win server 2003 x32 + 1с 8.2 в терминалах

----------


## SocraDT

Большое человеческое спасибо! У меня лицухи слетели после установки нового релиза 8.2.18.96. Перезагрузка сервера дело у меня критичное, поэтому делал "на ура" пропуская пункт "ПЕРЕЗАГРУЗКА". И... О, чудо!
Да, связка вин 2003, скуль 2000, 1с последний релиз.

----------


## tresherx

Всё получилось придерживался инструкции sd_777 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post233537
Ставил на Win serv 2003 x64, поэтому танцы с бубном по перезагрузке в Тест-мод, и установку серта можно было пропустить.
sd_777 спасибо за методику,и что всё собрал в одном архиве!

----------


## Cqazqaz

Добрый день, подскажите чайнику там рег файл на 50 юзеров, для моих задач этого очень мало... у меня с терминала будут ходить около 150 пользователей. Как расширать количество лицензий? 
Алладином вижу 50 лицензий на хаспе. спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> Как расширить количество лицензий?


Пачешь клиента и после этого пофик сколько реально юзеров ходит

----------


## Cqazqaz

клиент пропатченый, при входе он занимает лицензию, но за предел 50 я ещё не входил, т.е. при превышении 50 лицензий не будет ругаться что не хватает?

----------


## avm3110

> клиент пропатченый, при входе он занимает лицензию


Если клиент нормально пропачен, то он лицензий не занимает по определению.

----------


## Мурат Несиппек

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья. Очень Вас прошу, или выложить видео-инструкцию по активации лицензии 1с, или доходчиво, для юзеров, или, если вам нравится, лузеров, написать последовательно каждый шаг. В просьбе прошу не отказать, родные мои...

----------


## avm3110

> выложить видео-инструкцию по активации лицензии 1с


Лицензия бывает как программная, так и аппаратная. Действия для её "активации" сильно различаются в зависимости от вида (хард или софт)

----------


## Cqazqaz

Добрый день, дайте патчер на сервер 1с предприятия x64 win server 2003 x64 а то ссылки уже мёртвые. Спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> дайте патчер на сервер 1с предприятия x64 win server 2003 x64 а то ссылки уже мёртвые. Спасибо.


А тут смотрели? - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...Windows/page15

----------

